# Steiner Predator 4 Riflescopes



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Steiner Predator 4 Riflescopes*

High Definition optics meets Predator Diamond Coating
The NEW Predator 4 riflescopes offer compact, lightweight designs, and provide the military ruggedness and durability you’ve come to expect from Steiner! Military-grade optics for serious hunters.The NEW Predator 4 riflescopes offers a compact, lightweight design while providing the military ruggedness and durability you’ve come to expect from Steiner! Best-in-class optical clarity, with a massive field of view to deliver industry leading light transmission, and outstanding results in low light conditions.

The Predator 4 riflescope features an illuminated, second focal plane E3 reticle designed specifically for hunters! The E3 reticle is in second (rear) focal plane which allows your crosshairs to remain fully visible, regardless of magnification setting. The E3 reticle also offers 5 MPH and 10 MPH crosswind reference marks for every 100 yard increment; and provides BDC (bullet drop compensation) holdover marks for each 100 yard increment along the lower vertical cross hair. The illumination has 11 total brightness levels (5 day/6 night), and can easily be fine-tuned with a dial on the side of the scope. 

*Add to Cart for Special Pricing

Steiner Predator 4 2.5-10x42 - E3 #8770*
The Predator 2.5-10x is designed for the hunter who needs to find game quickly even in dense environments. The compact and lightweight scope has a wide field of view, an illuminated reticle, and 2.5-10x magnification giving hunters the flexibility they need anywhere from forests to cornfields.

*Steiner Predator 4 4-16x50 - E3 #8772*
For maximum versatility in a hunting riflescope, the Predator 4-16x offers the best of both worlds. The 4-16 magnification range ensures hunters can confidentially pursue game in all environments. A 50mm objective lens and side parallax adjustment provide a clear and bright image across all magnifications.

*Steiner Predator 4 6-24x50 - E3 #8773*
The Predator 6-24x is a western hunter’s dream offering the highest magnification scope in the Predator line. For extreme precision and making those difficult mountain shots, the 50mm objective lens and side parallax adjustment provide a clear and bright image even at 24x magnification.

*E3 Reticle*
All Predator 4 riflescopes feature the proven illuminated E3 reticle, a rear focal plane reticle calibrated for America’s most popular big game and varmint cartridges with ballistic holdover compensation out to 400 yards. Eleven brightness settings make this reticle ideal for hunters lining up shots in low-light or when the crosshairs are on a dark background. Cascading windage dots help shooters quickly adjust for a 10-m.p.h. crosswind.

*Rugged and lightweight*
Designed to take the challenges afield, this series is consistently reliable regardless of your preferred rifle.

*Predator Diamond Coating*
Added to High Definition optics, a secret Steiner technology that generates superior light transmission, high contrast and high-definition imaging.

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our New Daily Flash Sale *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

s.amanatalibhatti said:


> Nikon has an abundance of new rifle optics, a novel African riflescope series. There are three riflescopes making up the new Monarch African Series beginning with-a one-inch tube 1-4x20mm and two 30mm tube 1.1-4x24mm models. Every scope has Nikon's fully multicoated optics to provide sharp and clear viewing and a power series designed to handle fast shots with the hazardous games.


Nikon stopped making and selling riflescopes in September of 2019


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

gr8fuldoug said:


> Nikon stopped making and selling riflescopes in September of 2019


I suspect your thread has been the latest victim of a bot.
This account is posting generic info, never quoting anyone, and popping into some threads that haven't been active for a while.
So far, no rule violations or obvious characteristics to boot them...


----------

